# Izzy 2020



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 14, 2020)

Well, I was looking at getting another mare to replace one that I am selling. I came home with two. This is Firewaters Isidora of Olympus. she was pasture bred and is supposedly "due" any day now. There were two other mares with her and they foaled 3 weeks ago. Her udder still is not impressive but I have only seen it when she has been turned out. I am curious to see what it looks like after being stalled. She is testing in the 7.5-7.8 range. She is in a temporary pen while I get the foaling stall ready. Hopefully, she will be moved in there tomorrow. She is a seasoned broodmare. The thing is, she has lost two foals. I know one was due to no one being there in time to break the sac. I believe the other was the same. So I will be watching her like a hawk. She is multi-world top 10. She is bred to Aristocratic Regal Red who has one world champion and 4 reserves. He is in the last picture.

if you want to help watch here is the link http://www.marewatchers.com/camera/cam/1309
She is in a temporary pen till I can get her in the foaling stall hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 17, 2020)

Izzy has decided to make progress. Still doesn't look quite ready but getting closer. Ph is between 6.8 and 7.2 and hardness is sky-high. Well over 800, undiluted. Milk is super sticky and cloudy white. It also borderline streams rather than drips. Elongating and losing tail resistance as well as muscle tone. I am watching her very closely. I feel like she is probably a sneaky foaler which is likely why she has lost foals because no one was there. Please excuse the manure stain. She was asleep right before pictures


----------



## Jodie (Apr 18, 2020)

Hoping you have a safe delivery of a healthy foal! It was such a wonderful and educational experience watching Belle foal so fingers crossed I get to see this girl foal too!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 18, 2020)

Jodie said:


> Hoping you have a safe delivery of a healthy foal! It was such a wonderful and educational experience watching Belle foal so fingers crossed I get to see this girl foal too!



thank you! I think she may be getting closer...


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay, it LOOKS like tonight will be the night, unless she decides to keep me guessing, so if anyone wants to watch, here is the link http://www.marewatchers.com/camera/...EQUdHDYxdO0Q_wjQvmIo2fnBeuPEoIy8AmHacJFZAcSRM


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 25, 2020)

well she’s definitely keeping me guessing. Everything looks about ready. She’s even started waxing. So in theory it has to be soon


----------



## Taz (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi, newby questions....
Her picture's from the 17th. That's the foal sitting lined up but she's not v'd(dropped) yet? I can tell when they're wide or not but that one still gets me unless they're really obvious. Staring at my little girl, who's still wide, trying to see the difference from the side, they look the same to me. So that means the foal is facing backwards but not 'in position'?

Hope she hurries up for you and has a beautiful healthy foal!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 25, 2020)

Taz said:


> Hi, newby questions....
> Her picture's from the 17th. That's the foal sitting lined up but she's not v'd(dropped) yet? I can tell when they're wide or not but that one still gets me unless they're really obvious. Staring at my little girl, who's still wide, trying to see the difference from the side, they look the same to me. So that means the foal is facing backwards but not 'in position'?
> 
> Hope she hurries up for you and has a beautiful healthy foal!




I’m not great at it either. For me it really helps to be able to see the mare throughout the pregnancy to see her normal foal belly. Belle barely looked like she dropped at all. Compared to her normal though it is more obvious. Izzy still hasn’t made a blatantly obvious v but she looks to have dropped. Unfortunately I did not take pics of her belly tonight. She sure looks ready tonight though. Udder barely changed even when turned out. Milk is streaming. Udder is very large and full. And her backside looks good to go! We will see if she continues to taunt me...


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 26, 2020)

5:17 this morning. Massive colt


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 26, 2020)

Yay! Congratulations!!!! I kept checking the cam hoping I'd be able to see the birth, but missed it. Today is my husband's birthday too!


----------



## Taz (Apr 26, 2020)

Wonderful! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Apr 27, 2020)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 27, 2020)

Here are more pictures of the little (or big) guy. His sire and dam are 32 and 33 inches. And he’s is 22.5 inches at birth with a 7.5 inch cannon. He’s already taller than my 3 week old colt. I believe he is a red dun going grey.


----------



## Taz (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh is he cute!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you for posting all the great photos! Really helps us newbies see what to look for and what beauty is to come!


----------

